# Latest craze: Guild t50 vs Epiphone 1966 Century vs Loar 301t



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Last week I experienced a sudden longing for the sixties thin-hollow, single-pickup guitar that I bought at Gil's Electric for $125 in my home town long ago. It had one word on it: JAPAN. I loved that thing, but the neck warped and there was no truss rod, so I threw it away.

I was very surprised to see how popular this style of guitar is these days! 

I will be getting either the Guild t50 or the Epiphone 1966 Century to quell the GAS produced by this recent nostalgic craving.

Your input please...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The neck specs are different for each model. The Guild has a 9.5" radius, the epiphone 12" and the Loar 16". I personally don't like anything flatter than 12" The first two have medium jumbo frets. Can't remember what the Loar has. The Guild is the most expensive. MIK. I liked the specs of the Guild. Here is a nice demo. 






I looked into these models last year, but ended up getting something else.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am leaning towards the Guild mostly because it looks the best: smaller dog ears, classier pickguard, headstock, and finish. Lightest neck sounds good too. 

I better try one in real life first. I had the same nostalgic lust for an Epiphone SG re-issue and when I picked it up in a store, it instantly felt like a piece of crap. Thanks for the info robert1950.

Also there is another nice video of a songwriter getting a folkier sound out of it...

Could be just right for low-key, solo gigs.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

You can get this one too...for double the price
Gibson ES-120T 1965 - Spaceman Music


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> You can get this one too...for double the price
> Gibson ES-120T 1965 - Spaceman Music


Suh-weet! Hope thats canuck$$!!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

yes the store is in Ottawa


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

and another one-quite unique
Framus Studio Electric 1967 - Spaceman Music


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> and another one-quite unique
> Framus Studio Electric 1967 - Spaceman Music


Really nice! I would have to be able to try it. I remember playing a Framus that a girl had in my wife's band. Didn't like it. Stiff and lifeless. This one sure looks right tho! Lol. That wasn't up earlier, must have just come in. Their prices are good really. Check the T-20 below..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Really nice! I would have to be able to try it. I remember playing a Framus that a girl had in my wife's band. Didn't like it. Stiff and lifeless. This one sure looks right tho! Lol. That wasn't up earlier, must have just come in. Their prices are good really. Check the T-120 below..


The Gibson 120T was the lowest price model. Melody Maker type pickup with controls and jack on the pickguard. The three models above are more like the Gibson 125T with the P90


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> The Gibson 120T was the lowest price model. Melody Maker type pickup with controls and jack on the pickguard. The three models above are more like the Gibson 125T with the P90


Yeah. To tell the truth, I prefer the thicker sound of the p90 models. The huge plastic insert on the 120 is cute in a retro kinda way, but not desirable for me. I prefer the Guild pickguard with its art deco edge.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I agree with checking out the new ones-some of those Gibsons very vary narrow at the nut


----------

